# Canadians Unaware of our Navy



## Frankonopolous (27 Feb 2013)

Anybody ever notice how the Canadian public is somewhat, unaware of our Naval personnel?
...the other day I was walking to my unit, and I was called a "scumbag corrections officer", I've heard similar stories from members of my unit that they've been mistaken for Police Officers, or even commercial air-line pilots when they wear their Ceremonial Dress. 

My question is has this happened to any of you? if it has share your expeirience with "story time" 
...anddd what do you guys think about our presence? Do you guys think the Navy should be a little bit more shown in the public eye such as the Army / Airforce is?


----------



## MARS (27 Feb 2013)

The term for it is 'maritime blindness'.  It is certainly real, particularly the further away from the coasts you get, where significant sailor presence is essentially restricted to Naval Reserve Divisions.


----------



## Jungle (27 Feb 2013)

Not surprising one bit... I remember one Airborne Regt Commander in the late 80s telling the story how he was in a meeting in Ottawa briefing senior CF Leadership about the Regt, when one of the Admirals said to him he was surprised we had that capability in Canada... he didn't know we had Paratroopers in the Army.


----------



## Frankonopolous (27 Feb 2013)

Hah, I guess I'll be seeing a lot more of it, seeing as i'm almost located dead center in the country. (Winterpeg)


----------



## Pat in Halifax (27 Feb 2013)

It happens on the coast too. I remember TORONTO being tied up in downtown Halifax about 10 years ago. I had just given a tour to a middle aged couple when he asked me something along the lines of "...so are you Coast Guard or something?...". My assumption was they were from out of town so I queried where they were from. "Dartmouth, born and raised"...As I say, it happens here too. 
I also had a schoolmate who I've kept in touch with, in Ottawa a few years ago ask who all the people were in the black uniforms. She even said, I know the green ones are in the Army and the blue ones in the Airforce but what on earth are the black ones!
And as Jungle has said above, many in one environment have no idea of the capabilities of the other two environments. I find this is what ILP, ALP, SLP courses are good for. I found my Army and Airforce counterparts on all 3 had things to teach me and we (Navy) had things to teach them.
I guess short of being rude, respond to the effect "I am a proud member of the Royal Canadian Navy Sir/Ma'me".


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Feb 2013)

Had the same problems in the Coast Guard, we looked remarkably like bus drivers and if wearing your uniform on the buses would be constantly asked for schedule information.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Feb 2013)

Frankonopolous said:
			
		

> My question is has this happened to any of you? if it has share your expeirience with "story time"
> ...anddd what do you guys think about our presence? Do you guys think the Navy should be a little bit more shown in the public eye such as the Army / Airforce is?


  How do you see the Army and Airforce being shown in public that the Navy is not?


Oh, and no, I've never been called a "scumbag corrections officer."  But then, I'm currently in Kingston, where there are so many prisons that the people who are predisposed to think that way are probably pretty familiar with the uniform.


----------



## Halifax Tar (27 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> How do you see the Army and Airforce being shown in public that the Navy is not?



I think its more that the RCN exists at all than being shown in public. 

On more than one occasion I have been asked if I am an airline pilot by a fine young Kingstonian of the female persuasion.  Of course I correct them by informing them I am a Naval Aviator just like Tom Cruise in Top Gun lol  ;D

Every, or at leas the majority of Canadians seem to know we have an Army and Air Force but for some reason outside of coastal comunities it can very hit and miss on knowledge that the Navy exists.


----------



## bLUE fOX (27 Feb 2013)

In response to a Journeyman, I have never seen the navy at boat show.


----------



## Journeyman (27 Feb 2013)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> In response to a Journeyman, I have never seen the navy at boat show.


OK, but neither have I seen Army displays at camping or gun shows, or the Airforce at.....at.....hotel and resort shows.  CF recruiters represent us all, and they seem to have an equal number of ship pictures as planes and LAVs.

Sorry, I'm still just not understanding the Army and Airforce being shown in public in any way that the Navy is not.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Feb 2013)

Perhaps they need to talk to Carnival cruises, those guys know how to get a big boat in the news.


----------



## bLUE fOX (27 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> OK, but neither have I seen Army displays at camping or gun shows, or the Airforce at.....at.....hotel and resort shows.  CF recruiters represent us all, and they seem to have an equal number of ship pictures as planes and LAVs.
> 
> Sorry, I'm still just not understanding the Army and Airforce being shown in public in any way that the Navy is not.





That is one of the funniest things I've read today. Fantastic.


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Feb 2013)

Is there another superficial rank change we can make so the RCN gets press again?   ;D


----------



## Smirnoff123 (27 Feb 2013)

The army has obviously been more prominent in the publics eye due to the involvement in afghanistan..


----------



## Pat in Halifax (27 Feb 2013)

Journeyman, we are not 'waving our flag' at all. The OP who is a sailor in (as he has stated) the geographical centre of the country, is not recognized as a member of the Navy. It is likely because there are really only two Navy bases naturally on the coast (maybe a third soon in Nanisivik)whereas the Army and Airforce are spread across the country at bases. Maybe we should all go back to the common green uniform... "Mr Bus Driver, why do you have an anchor on your collar?" 
It's fair and more often then not(when outside of Halifax, Ottawa or Esquimalt), I am simply asked if I am in the Army. Sometimes I will say yes if it looks like the situation could get confusing but most of the time, as stated in my previous post, I use tact and diplomacy and educate them on the organization I am proudly part of. This thread is in no way intended to dis the Army or Airforce and if it is being construed as that by my brethern (and sistern <that doesn't sound right) in green and blue, apologies on behalf of all the sailors on here.

Pat


----------



## Frankonopolous (28 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> How do you see the Army and Airforce being shown in public that the Navy is not?
> 
> Well good sir, when I was in highschool; twice a year recruiters came in to recruit young individuals such as myself, I went Navy knowing that the education requirements are higher, and the BMQ is more advanced. Anyway the jist of this is that whenever they came, they put a book out onto a table they used, showing trades. I almost always looked through that book being interested in the different trades, probably looked through it 5 times. Not once did I see any type of Naval trade, and when I asked the recruiter about the Navy
> ie- "How fast would an individual be stationed onto a ship after BMQ" he replied with "Im not too sure you'd have to go to the CFRC"
> ...


----------



## Frankonopolous (28 Feb 2013)

totally screwed up on that above post, my apologies; when it comes to forums and posting im a bit thick headed.  :facepalm:


----------



## CanadianJoe (2 Apr 2013)

I agree with you lot, I think navy deserves a lot more credit, especially considering 70% of the earth is covered in water and that 90% of commerce is done by sea.  Also the Navy probably plays the most important role of maintaining our sovereignty, and proved essential during WW2 in the battle of Atlantic.  I wish more Canadian knew about the tremendous exploits of our sailors and the value they bring to our armed forces.


----------



## McG (2 Apr 2013)

Frankonopolous said:
			
		

> Anybody ever notice how the Canadian public is somewhat, unaware of our Naval personnel?


You mean the re-royalization did not deliver on the promise of raising the RCN up from some obscurity?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Apr 2013)

Ask the average person how their Japanese car or Asian made TV got here, I have had people tell me "By train or truck" If they can't visualize container ships, chances are they won't be able to grasp navy vessels.


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Apr 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Ask the average person how their Japanese car or Asian made TV got here, I have had people tell me "By train or truck" If they can't visualize container ships, chances are they won't be able to grasp navy vessels.



Very few people realize that the vast majority of our possessions, including some of our food, arrives by sea.


----------



## Dirt Digger (3 Apr 2013)

Rest assured that this is an internation problem.  

I have an American coworker that witnessed a member of their Coast Guard being asked to leave a NOFORN briefing because the speaker thought he was in the Canadian Navy.   ;D  And no, the request did not go over well.


----------



## Sailor01 (5 Apr 2013)

I was on my flight to Victoria a few years back when I first graduated from BMQ and we had a 5 hour layover in Edmonton, my home town. 
We were travelling in our 1A's and me and a fellow sailor went outside the airport for a smoke where we met two civilian electricians visiting
home from work up north. They asked if we were pilots and we laughed and chatted with these guys for awhile. After going back inside one 
of the navy boys from our sister platoon saluted an airline pilot because he thought he was a 4-ringer.... hilarity ensued.


----------



## MARS (5 Apr 2013)

Sailor01 said:
			
		

> After going back inside one of the navy boys from our sister platoon saluted an airline pilot because he thought he was a 4-ringer.... hilarity ensued.



 ;D  That's funny!


----------



## Jacky Tar (14 May 2013)

Heck, even *in* Slackers or Squiggley I've met people who don't know our navy exists. So I'm not surprised that people in the middle bits of the country don't know either.

One way to help correct the general issue of visibility, of course, would be to require folks to wear uniform to/from their place of duty, but the Treasury Board scotched that one a while back.


----------



## dimsum (14 May 2013)

Jacky Tar said:
			
		

> Heck, even *in* Slackers or Squiggley I've met people who don't know our navy exists. So I'm not surprised that people in the middle bits of the country don't know either.
> 
> One way to help correct the general issue of visibility, of course, would be to require folks to wear uniform to/from their place of duty, but the Treasury Board scotched that one a while back.



I can *almost* understand it in Victoria, where Esquimalt is tucked away from downtown.  Since the USN also transits through the SJDF to its bases in Puget Sound, I can again *almost* see how some would just think that the gray ships that stop in are actually USN.  

But Halifax?  Where Stadacona is essentially right downtown (or at least visible from....everywhere)?


----------



## Jacky Tar (16 May 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I can *almost* understand it in Victoria, where Esquimalt is tucked away from downtown.  Since the USN also transits through the SJDF to its bases in Puget Sound, I can again *almost* see how some would just think that the gray ships that stop in are actually USN.
> 
> But Halifax?  Where Stadacona is essentially right downtown (or at least visible from....everywhere)?



Yep - I was out there a few years back for 6B. Coming up from dockyard, I was asked for help by someone who was convinced that was a Coast Guard base. Go figure...


----------



## peterpan (17 May 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> OK, but neither have I seen Army displays at camping or gun shows, or the Airforce at.....at.....hotel and resort shows.



HEY, someone has to promote those Hotels, they are not going to do it on their own..LMAO


----------



## Jacky Tar (17 May 2013)

peterpan said:
			
		

> HEY, someone has to promote those Hotels, they are not going to do it on their own..LMAO



I thought the AF promoted Timmies?  ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 May 2013)

Well thanks to the CBC story about AB Deyoung, plenty of folks have been hearing about the RCN.  Too bad it's a negative introduction to the organization.


----------



## kratz (17 May 2013)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Well thanks to the CBC story about AB Deyoung, plenty of folks have been hearing about the RCN.  Too bad it's a negative introduction to the organization.



Bring out the lash and march the guilty B*st*rd in...is what that CBC "news" report wants the public to think.


----------

